
The Tyranny of Convenience: the future we all chose, but nobody seems to want - longdefeat
https://onezero.medium.com/the-tyranny-of-convenience-2e7fa145ab4
======
Yaa101
Convenience is what ultimatly will paralyze us all into eternal slavery and
ownership by the happy few.

